# quick shift, ultrashift, qs escape, powershift, etc



## lithuania

Can someone explain to me what the differences are?


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

Quickshift is a changed left lever front ratchet with less dead travel and a longer arm on double front derailleurs so it takes 4 clicks instead of 3 (but triples still take 7 clicks to cover all three rings) for the full range of travel.

Ultrashift is the third generation hood design, has 6 clicks instead of 12 total on the left shifter, and now uses all six clicks to get full travel on a triple. The double front derailleur arm gets shorter again; but a QS shifter can still take the same 4 clicks with an alternate cable routing. 

Escape is an abomination for 2007-2008 which makes Centaur and lower level right levers work more like Shimano than 15-16 years of Campagnolo Ergopower levers, allowing one cog smaller per lever actuation instead of 5+ (While non-Campagnolo using cyclists scoff at the feature, it's real nice to shift rings and cogs with simultaneous motions and end up at the next gear). It was so unpopular that online retailers still have new 2008 shifters in-stock.

Powershift is Escape revisited for 2011-???? with the third generation hoods which cripples Athena 11 and all 10 speed right levers. It is so unpopular that online retailers can sell the last of the Ultrashift levers for higher prices than new 2011 Powershift levers and that they've sold out of the 2010 alloy levers (some 2009 levers remain with weak shifting detents that are not inexpensively fixed since Campagnolo discontinued shifter small parts in favor of selling $100 assemblies).

I bought a set of 2010 Centaur Carbon 10-speed levers before the supply dried up (An upgrade is in my future since my 14 year old derailleur is developing slop around the mounting screw, Campagnolo has discontinued some small parts for the first generation of Ergopower levers, and I'm worried that my favorite 9 speed cassette will disappear like my favorite 8 speed combination. However I'm not psychologically ready for $110 cassettes versus $40 although 46-36 x 12-13-14-15-16-17-18-19-21-23-25 could be everything I want in road bike gearing)


----------



## bikerjulio

Drew has done a good summary.

Anything 10 speed is pretty much compatible. And up to and including 2006, the Record, Chorus and Centaur levers are similar. At all costs avoid the 2007-8 Centaurs which can be identified by a "QS" on the left lever. Horrible - I know because I made the mistake of buying a 2007 Centaur Group. Those levers are now on my winter beater. They were replaced by 2009 Centaur levers, which had problems of their own.

I've stocked up on 2000-06 vintage levers, which are rapidly becoming collectors items.

If I was starting with Campy now, I'd go with Record/Chorus 11 speed, but I have so much invested in 10 speed stuff, I'm not in any hurry to change.


----------



## lithuania

I currently have veloce 9 speed from around 2000, Chorus from around 2004/5, and just recieved record 11. 

I love my 9 and 10 stuff but i would like to consolidate some stuff so I can have 2 bikes with the same speed and shifting so thats why I asked. 

I dread ending up with something like QS so I am glad I asked. 

So other than the QS/PS stuff has the shifting changed much since 9 speed? I just want to make sure I can shift the same amount of cogs with whatever else I get than I can currently with my 9 and 10.


----------



## bikerjulio

Between sets of shifters, cassettes, and rear derrailleurs, 9, 10, and 11 speed are different and not compatible. Cog spacing and cable pull different each time. And are you saying you got a complete 11 spd group or just the levers? And an additional bike - so 3 in total?

A little more info would help.


----------



## lithuania

oh i know they arent compatible with each other and yes I got a complete 11 speed group. 

I was just curious about the amount of cogs i could shift with any given generation. With my 9 and 10 speed stuff it seems like the thumb will shift the entire cogset with one movement and the lever shift moves through the cogs a bunch as well.


----------



## bikerjulio

new Record 11 will still shift a lot at one push.

Still not sure what you are asking at #4.


----------



## lithuania

I was just curious if there were anything else in the groups to be aware of other than the QS/PS in regards to shifting up and down the cogs.


----------



## VeloCruzer

Drew, thanks for the great summary...but how do you get 36/46 on Campy cranks?


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

VeloCruzer said:


> Drew, thanks for the great summary...but how do you get 36/46 on Campy cranks?


In 2011 you can express your loyalty to St. Tullio by purchasing CX11/CX10 11/10 speed compact "cyclocross" cranksets in both silver alloy and carbon fiber with extra bottom bracket seals and your choice of 50-34 or 46-36 rings.

Alloy:

http://www.campagnolo.com/jsp/en/groupsetdetail/item_GuarnituraCXPT11_catid_16.jsp

Carbon, tempting:

http://www.campagnolo.com/jsp/en/groupsetdetail/item_GuarnituraCXPT11carb_catid_16.jsp

Until then you may be able to make do with TA 110/112 BCD rings with a Solano 46T outer 9/10 speed and Nerius 10/11 36T  inner (the outers run 48 to 53).


----------



## kbwh

Drew Eckhardt said:


> St. Tullio


:thumbsup:


----------



## VeloCruzer

Didn't know Campy made CX cranks! Just one more achingly beautiful part to save up for. St. Tullio demands much of his flock, and I thought the Jesuits were tough...

The making-do option using TA is interesting, as is this one: http://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/components/cranksets/cranks/sugino-xd-700-double-crankset.html


----------

